#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Spinaliom: Frühe Operation heilt nahezu alle Patienten >

## aerzteblatt.de

Tübingen ? Das Risiko für eine Metastasierung des Spinalioms abzuschätzen und eine schonende Therapie zu entwickeln ist einer Tübinger Arbeitsgruppe um Helmut Breuninger gelungen. Die Wissenschaftler publizieren ihre Ergebnisse in der Augustausgabe der ...  [Weiterlesen...]   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

